# This is my first step toward regaining control!



## tagdhthebard (Aug 15, 2021)

This is also my first post on this site, or any other for that matter, talking about my social anxiety.
*A quick word on my particular situation:*
I'm 31, I have no real friends or social life to speak of. I want to change that starting now. 
Thankfully, I don't experience intense anxiety symptoms often. Even in Social situations.
But I still feel nervous, and act awkward at times due to lack of social practice. 
The biggest problem I face is avoidance. At just the prospect of potential awkwardness or being uncomfortable-
I avoid the situation entirely. 
and that has led me to where I am now. Lonely and bored, and wanting more from life. 

Now that I've stated what the problem is, I want to share what I plan to do about it. That's why I joined this forum.
I want to both share my journey and work with others like me. 

*The plan for now is to just start GOING out and getting used to being around others on a strictly social level.
Get comfortable with just making small talk and introducing myself. 
I belong to a recovery group, and I enjoy playing tabletop games so I figure those are good places to start. 
I'm hoping to find a group, or an individual with whom I can share accountability.*
Also I'm going to keep posting to these boards about the progress I make and my thoughts before and after exposures.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey Tagdhthebard, welcome to the forums. 

Looking forward to hearing about your experience with exposure and any progress.


----------



## derek28 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was like this for a while back in early 2020. I decided to start going out to more places, trying to be a little more sociable and a little more outgoing than usual. I made it a new years resolution in fact. It was going quite well for a good few months and then BOOM COVID, everything shut down and now I feel like I'm back to square one! 

It's been nearly 18 months since I've done anything remotely social like, so I'm in a similar situation to you, bored, feeling lonely and ready to try and push myself again. It's been hard and it still will be going forward, but I'm determined. Anyway welcome to the forum and I hope to see you around!


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan! Best of luck, looking forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Sounds like a good plan 👍


----------



## anonymous8000 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm 32 and I'm doing the same thing that you're doing. The pandemic increased the frequency of my loneliness, the loneliness became more painful than the fear of getting hurt, online friendships weren't enough anymore, and I crave offline close friendships.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Welcome and good luck on your journey to a more fulfilling life. 👌


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi tagdhthebard

Welcome to the forums!

I just wanted to wish you all the best. It sounds like you've got a really good plan in place. Hope to hear much more from you.


----------



## Xiaoiii (Aug 25, 2021)

tagdhthebard said:


> This is also my first post on this site, or any other for that matter, talking about my social anxiety.
> *A quick word on my particular situation:*
> I'm 31, I have no real friends or social life to speak of. I want to change that starting now.
> Thankfully, I don't experience intense anxiety symptoms often. Even in Social situations.
> ...


Good luck!!! I suggest gradually exposing yourself to social gatherings  but if you feel overwhelmed, it's okay to step back and take breather <3


----------



## Anakin (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey! How are you? 
Have you made any progress?
Im in the same situacion right now


----------

